#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-03-19
<maodj> hola
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-03-20
<mario_> hola
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-03-23
<fernando_> hola
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-03-24
<Mauricio> hola
<Mauricio> como van ubunteros
<Mauricio> jeje
<Mauricio> tengo problemas me ayudan
<Guest56903> hablan español pero ?
